# Too many abbreviations!



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good website that goes through each result abbreviation? Preferably with definitions? I'm trying to figure it all out while looking at some show results, and I must admit, I'm lost 

Thanks!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's a page for AKC titles..

http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm

Click "suffix" at the top to see titles that go AFTER the name as well.

It may also be helpful to read the rules for various types of competitions, as the titles are usually listed in there.

EDIT: Oh crap, you were looking for something totally different, weren't you? You're talking about the abbreviations used in Conformation show results? Can't help ya with those.. lol


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Hahaha actually I was originally looking for conformation stuff, but this is also very helpful!!! Definitely something to bookmark! 

And while I'm thinking about it, do you know of a good agility-speak dictionary? I'm getting the hang of it slowly, but some stuff I read you guys write and things my trainer says in passing have me super confused, hahaha. 

I think I need to make flashcards of this stuff or something


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

www.agilitynerd.com might have some definition-like stuff for agility terms.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, I found one right away there! Thanks! 

http://agilitynerd.com/blog/agility/glossary/

Does anyone have anything to help with my original post???


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm not sure if this is what you're looking for but it looked interesting to me! - http://www.justfurkids.com/dog_titles.html

Or maybe this might work too - http://www.hartsoftexaschihuahuas.com/oops_00000f.htm


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a link that has explanations of title abbreviations..http://www.sweetbay.com/titles.htm


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Tavi said:


> Or maybe this might work too - http://www.hartsoftexaschihuahuas.com/oops_00000f.htm


Yes!!! This is what I was looking for! Thanks!!!!!

The others are super helpful, too! I will be bookmarking all of them 

Thank you all!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Yay! Glad one of the links worked! Hehe


----------

